# Turmeric: How do you use it?



## giggler (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought some for a Curry recipe, but have yet to make it..

I thought it gave just Yellow color to things..

but then Jeff G. gave a recipe for Turmeric Slaw..

I guess I'll try that!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 27, 2009)

it does give color...very vibrant and rather permanent...be careful not to stain clothing. (used in yellow mustard)

It is a dry spice with a very subtle flavor. Very good in rice pilaf recipes soups stews curries etc. Also used in dipping sauces etc. and some baking applications.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 27, 2009)

I/we use it in Bread & Butter Pickles.....Mostly for color me thinks ------


----------



## Constance (Jun 27, 2009)

Turmeric is also very good for your immune system. Some peopled actually take turmeric pills for that purpose. 
Use a little in any dish that would be enhanced by a little yellow hue, and it will not only look pretty, but will be good for you too!


----------



## Laury (Jun 27, 2009)

This is  my favorite recipe containing turmeric.  It's vegetarian, super easy and absolutely delicious!

*ETHIOPIAN VEGETABLE STEW*
Serves four as an entrée, 6-8 as a side dish.

2 med. to large potatoes
2 carrots
2 yellow onions
¼ head cabbage
Handful fresh green beans
5-8 cloves garlic, minced
2-3 TB vegetable oil

2 tsp. Ground ginger
2 tsp. Turmeric
1 tsp. salt
½ tsp. Black pepper
2 C. water

Cut vegetables into bite size pieces (cabbage can be larger as it wilts so much).  Sauté briefly in oil with minced garlic.  Add the spices and the water.
Bring to a boil and simmer covered, stirring occasionally, about 40 minutes.
Adjust seasonings and serve hot.  Delicious served with cottage cheese and green salad tossed with a lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 27, 2009)

I have only ever used it in my yellow rice recipe. Never use it for anything else.


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have heard of using it in egg whites to color when making scrambled eggs or a omelet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

Turmeric has a flavor, albeit mild.  It is often refered to as "the poor man's saffron", and has a similar flavor.  AS mentioned above, it does impart a rich, yellow color.  Use it anywhere that a dry, almost dusty flavor might help the dish, such as egg salad sandwich filling, potato salad, deviled eggs, scrambled eggs, as an addition to a Bechemel Sauce, dusted lightly on fish for broiling or baking.  You can use it in mashed potatoes, Potatoes Anna, in macaroni dishes, curries and sauces, chicken gravy, etc.

It is also great for soups, daahl, in lentle dishes, mixed in with flaur for seasoned flour mixes (think fried chicken).

I think its flavor would go great with lamb.

These are just a few of the ways that turmeric can be used.  You will be able to find ohters as you explore this underated spice.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

